

Slicehost STL-A is down - patio11

Just a heads up for long-time Slicehost customers, since I think we have a few of us here: Slicehost's original data center, STL-A, is currently down in a major way and has been for the last hour.<p>Slicehost says its a networking issue.  Meanwhile, their Slicemanager, which is apparently dependent on a component in STL-A, is accessible but not showing any slices in STL-A.<p>I'm busy biting nails because this has taken <i>all</i> my sites offline.  It's the middle of the night US time, so not the worst time in the world for extended downtime, but if their Rackspace migration stuff is FUBARed my ability to quickly move off of them is zero without either the DB backups or Slice clones... all of which are in STL-A.  (A decision which I am now rethinking the wisdom of, to put it mildly.)
======
asnyder
Yeah, I was freaking out a few minutes ago. What made it worse is that none of
your slices show in your control panel, they're all just gone.

